# Back at it with two legs!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Right knee replaced in March. Left one in June. Im On the mend!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s great news.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats! How was the rehab? I'll be getting a new hip fairly soon. My bro's knee doc said doing hips is a piece of cake compared to knees, which surprised me! Hope your results are 100%.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

My mother had both knees done and essentially made her life worth living. Congrats


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Flounderpounder said:


> Congrats! How was the rehab? I'll be getting a new hip fairly soon. My bro's knee doc said doing hips is a piece of cake compared to knees, which surprised me! Hope your results are 100%.


Friend of mine just rated them all. He had everyone. 1 being hardest and 3 being easiest.
1. Shoulder
2. Knees
3. Hips


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

welcome back to the crappie world!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Right knee replaced in March. Left one in June. Im On the mend!


Great to see you are back in the saddle. Catch 'em up!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what kinda bass is that. lol.
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

"....and there was a terrible disturbance in the crappie Force."

Welcome back, Kevin.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Friend of mine just rated them all. He had everyone. 1 being hardest and 3 being easiest.
> 1. Shoulder
> 2. Knees
> 3. Hips


I been there for 1 and 3, and shoulder is the worst, three time and need to go back, rehab is long and sucks.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad your back doing, what you love.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Had them all just finished prostate cancer radeation last friday. I walk 2 miles every day weather permeating. For knees borrow a girls bike to get the flex then walk daily. Just a suggestion. You will know why a girls bike when you first start. All the dr's tell me don't stop. Good luck.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Had both of my knees replaced about a year apart. Rehab difficult, but now they are great. I am playing full court basketball and pickleball and going 8-12 hour fishing trips no problem.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had rotator cuff surgery. Three torn RC ligaments and re attached my bicep.
Done on a Friday and the Pain ball they attached to me that was supposed to numb my shoulder and arm for three to four days didn't work at all. Ended up in the ER all night long in the worst imaginable pain. They finally called the surgeon at 0700 and she said admit him to the hospital immediately and get him on a morphine drip. Two hours later, I was still crying in the fetal position in the ER. My surgeon came in and blew her top. I was rushed to a room and spent three days on a morphine drip. 

Physical Therapy was over 7 months and it was hell. Thank goodness my therapist was hot!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I had two tears on my rotator cuff. My therapist was a sadist.


----------

